# how to charge for a atv??



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

hey guys i was just wounding how to charge for a atv for side walks i know a guy who did about 15-20 miles i think i know he bought 8 atvs and paid in full for them and payed his guys 30 bucks a hour now im trying to do the same hahahaha im just wounding how you guys charge?


----------



## bowhunter74 (Jun 12, 2008)

It's the same for mowing, you have to charge by the job not the hour. I sub a few places and make $20 a pop for about 5 min's worth of work. In other places you have to work harder for your money, so you take the good with the bad. Small driveways are $30 minimum + salt.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

You can bid it a couple of ways.

1) How much would you, the neighbor kid, or another contractor bid it to shovel it or blow it? Go a little lower and the job is yours.

2) How long would it take you to do the job x your hourly rate. If it would take you 10 minutes to drive to the sidewalk, plow it and move on to the next one, and your labor rate is $50 hour, then you should charge $8.33 to do it.

I don't know what you get for snow fall per year, but if it is any decent amount, you will need something larger to clear the drifts after the snow builds up besides the quad.

Good Luck


----------

